
Silicon Valley Censorship – Facebook, Reddit, Twitter Are Editorializing News - freespeaker
https://www.allthink.com/1254355
======
dmfdmf
These are private companies so its NOT censorship. Only the govt can censor
and the distinction is important because govt's can fine or jail you unlike
private companies.

------
Ravikiran
Editorializing news can incline more for the good of the users. Until, the
crux of the content is not removed.

